
2019 Monero Conference Livestream - droffel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vGFd8wfm8M
======
verdverm
I met some monero core devs the other night. They are making this super cool,
paper only (with a specific printing algo if you want to participate in the
printing :), "future cryptoeconomics" magazine.

The essays are excellent

